# Adding user to group shows different values



## redw0lfx (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi all,

I have a strange issue with adding my user to the wheel group and a few other groups.  This started happening after the latest port updates on my system.  I'll list the commands I ran in order with the output I got on each:


```
# pw user mod william -G wheel,operator,cups,lp,saned,vboxusers

# groups william
william wheel operator saned vboxusers cups lp

$ whoami
william

$ id
uid=1001(william) gid=1001(william) groups=1001(william),1002(lp)

$ groups
william lp

$ groups william
william wheel operator saned vboxusers cups lp

$ id
uid=1001(william) gid=1001(william) groups=1001(william),1002(lp)

$ id william    
uid=1001(william) gid=1001(william) groups=1001(william),0(wheel),5(operator),194(saned),920(vboxusers),193(cups),1002(lp)
```

So if I specify the groups command without any parameters it returns that I am only in group 'lp'.  I tried restarting the workstation to see if that cleared it, and have tried manually editing the /etc/groups.

Is there something I might be missing? I can't remember how I even got it to show 'lp' user only in the first place.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 15, 2013)

Log off and back on. Groups are determined when you login, it's not something that changes on-the-fly.

Just the id(1) command shows groups you are a member of when you logged in. [cmd=]id <name>[/cmd] looks up the information in passwd and group.


----------



## redw0lfx (Mar 15, 2013)

Thanks, that did it. I could have sworn I had logged out of my workstation after doing that. It's just one of those days.


----------

